# Unintentional furry anthems



## Rigby (Aug 27, 2016)

Fuck the presses and pass the papers, let's post songs some lame ass wrote that we can appropriate for various cons or furpiles or whatever special furry occasion in your life!

No shit music allowed.






Rip Iggy Pop. 1947-2016 "love that dog"


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 27, 2016)

Well, if we're going to ruin classic songs by involving crappy interpretations from an embarassing fandom, we might as well go for the money shot


----------



## Zipline (Aug 27, 2016)

I hope you like your videos with extra cringe.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Zipline (Aug 27, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


>


I know what you need.. >:3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I hope you like your videos with extra cringe.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I know what you need.. >:3


----------



## zeroslash (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## nerdbat (Aug 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I hope you like your videos with extra cringe.


>What is your sound
The sound of cringing teeth, that is


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 30, 2016)

What? No Nickelback?


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 20, 2016)

Guys, I am so new to this sort of thing. How do I post from my youtube account here? Any help?


----------



## Draig Calon (Jan 26, 2017)

zeroslash said:


>


yes, thank you this song is amazing, I hear it all the time on the radio


----------

